# Residential ramp



## jtom (Mar 4, 2015)

We have a small den addition being built where they want a ramp out of this addition.There is already a required egress door in another part of the home.The plans are stating this is not an ADA compliant ramp,but  R311.8 requires a maximum slope of 1:12 or if site restrictions a 1:8.There seems to be no site restrictions,so I believe a 1:12 ramp is required,even though the owners want a steeper slope.How do others feel about this?I say the code is specific on this point.They want a 3:12 slope.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 4, 2015)

> They want a 3:12 slope.


Very bad idea. It will be a ski run in the winter months

1:12 is what it should be


----------



## mjesse (Mar 4, 2015)

I sense an attic stair thread about to unfold.....

I agree 1:12, or 1:8 is required BUT, is this the primary entrance? No.

You state compliant egress is already provided elsewhere. I'm curious, what is the elevation difference?

If it's under 30" I may be willing to allow a steeper slope.


----------



## steveray (Mar 4, 2015)

Call it a crooked deck and a permit might not be required......

10. Decks not exceeding 200 square feet (18.58 m2) in area, that are not more than 30 inches (762 mm) above grade at any point, are not attached to a dwelling and do not serve the exit door required by Section R311.4.

Bad idea, but they might get what they want and I am not liable when they get what is coming to them.....Everyone wins!


----------



## jdfruit (Mar 4, 2015)

Ramp requirements per 311.8 apply wherever they occur, similar to stairs. 1:12 is applicable and should be the standard for construction.


----------



## steveray (Mar 4, 2015)

jdfruit said:
			
		

> Ramp requirements per 311.8 apply wherever they occur, similar to stairs. 1:12 is applicable and should be the standard for construction.


To play devils advocate....what is the max slope for floors or decks?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 4, 2015)

Could ask for a code modificaton or build the compliant steps then add a dog ramp over them which incidentally happens to be 3:12


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 4, 2015)

steveray said:
			
		

> To play devils advocate....what is the max slope for floors or decks?


5 % then it is no longer a floor or deck it is a ramp

RAMP. A walking surface that has a running slope steeper than 1 unit vertical in 20 units horizontal (5-percent slope)


----------



## steveray (Mar 4, 2015)

Good call MT....In that case it is an architectural cover that I store my garden tools under....And/or still refer back to my earlier exemption


----------



## jdfruit (Mar 4, 2015)

"Bend me, shape me, anyway you want me" (1968 by "The American Breed")


----------



## north star (Mar 4, 2015)

*& ~ ~ & ~ ~ &*



> "We have a small den addition being built where *they* want a ramp out of this addition."


jtom,To inquire a little further, ...but who is the "*they*" who is wanting the ramp constructed

out of the addition ?.........Is it the Contractor, ...the homeowner, or other ?

*RE:* actual useability of a ramp is my point...........Minimum of 1:12 is just that, the minimum.

A ramp can be constructed to be easier on the user, ...saaaaay, 1:20...........Is it required,

No !..........But it is user friendly & practical...........I'm thinking about the person(s) who

will actually be using the ramp.

*&  ~ ~  & ~ ~  &*


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 4, 2015)

3:12 is more of a slide then a ramp


----------



## JBI (Mar 4, 2015)

Intended use is a consideration... I was thinking the same thing as Francis Vineyard, build steps and cover them with plywood after final.

They'll get what _they_ want and the AHJ will get what the Code requires.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## steveray (Mar 5, 2015)

8. Swings and other playground equipment.

It's exempt from permit and I do not need to approve it....Build it after I leave...


----------

